# wood lathes info



## woodman1180 (Jan 7, 2007)

i am thinking about buying a wood lathe for my shop . i dont know where to begin . i live in ontario canada and i have no one to advise me as what to buy .i am a good woodworker as a hobby but on pension and funds are limited i would like to hear from anyone who cares to advise me or has a wood lathe to sell i will answer all replies thank you woodman1180


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Woodman, it would be helpful if we knew what you wanted to turn. Do you want to just turn small stuff such as pens, lidded boxes, small flower vases, etc. Or do you want to turn bowls, hollow forms, large vases, etc. I know in Canada you have General International. Here are two lathes that you could look at that I was impressed with but shipping was the killer for me. The first is a smaller one and the second is a larger one to go with what I asked above. 

http://www.general.ca/pagemach/machines/25200a.html

http://www.general.ca/pagemach/machines/25650a.html

Like I said if you want to do small stuff the first one would be fine and you could do a lot of stuff with it. The second one is larger and will do larger stuff. 

You will need turning tools, sharpening system, a chuck, a bandsaw to saw up turning blanks, and some form of dust respirator when sanding. I would consider these to be basic things to have. Some people try to skip the bandsaw and saw blanks on a tablesaw. Very dangerous. 

I bought a Rikon lathe which has a 12" swing and is similar to the first lathe I showed. 

This should give you a general idea what you need to get started. I had to laugh because my wife told her friend when I got started, that it was just the beginning and that is was all down hill from there. I now have 3 lathes and a ton of turning equipment. Hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodman1180

Here's a good place to start.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/laacc.html

http://www.mysimon.com/9000-13550_8-0.html?sdcq=keyword-penn+state+industries

http://www.catalogs.com/crafts/woodworking-catalogs.html

======



woodman1180 said:


> i am thinking about buying a wood lathe for my shop . i dont know where to begin . i live in ontario canada and i have no one to advise me as what to buy .i am a good woodworker as a hobby but on pension and funds are limited i would like to hear from anyone who cares to advise me or has a wood lathe to sell i will answer all replies thank you woodman1180


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

woodman1180 said:


> i am thinking about buying a wood lathe for my shop . i dont know where to begin . i live in ontario canada and i have no one to advise me as what to buy .i am a good woodworker as a hobby but on pension and funds are limited i would like to hear from anyone who cares to advise me or has a wood lathe to sell i will answer all replies thank you woodman1180


Greetings Woodman ;
Here are some links for you.
busybeetools.com
oneway.ca
woodchuckers.com
leevalley.com


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats spot on information, the lathe is just the start as Harry well knows now. You must make the decision at the Beginning as the wrong lathe will limit what you want to do, as for cost I would not like to even think of the money spent up to date. This will be the same for all I am sure, look at a Router no good without the cutters and so it go's on.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Woodman, you have just been given advice by three of the forums most skilled and prolific woodturners in Bernie, Pete and Maurice, take a peek at their galleries.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Woodman, if you live close to the US it might be worth a trip across the border to view the various lathes and accessories available. By way of example Windsor has very limited woodworking items available. Just across the river Detroit has Rockler, Woodcraft, Harbor Freight and many other woodworking tool and supply stores.


----------



## Dennis G. Beaudoin Sr (May 27, 2008)

Need A Template And Instructions For Building Kitchin Cabinat Doors


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dennis

I would recommend you get the the DVD video below, then get the templates you want to use for the cabinet doors...

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DVD1


You will be glad you got the video,,and if you can swing it get one of the other ones also... (glass doors)
The templates you can get from many wood woodworking supply out lets..

Here's just some of them...

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DVD1

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?dept=4


Templates below

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=CLTMP
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/departments.asp?dept=213
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerAcc.htm#20262
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/cathedral_door.html

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/video.html

You can also make your own male and female templates on the band saw but they must be a matched set..but that's why it best to buy the premade ones...



====================


Dennis G. Beaudoin Sr said:


> Need A Template And Instructions For Building Kitchin Cabinat Doors


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

woodman1180 said:


> i am thinking about buying a wood lathe for my shop . i dont know where to begin . i live in ontario canada and i have no one to advise me as what to buy .i am a good woodworker as a hobby but on pension and funds are limited i would like to hear from anyone who cares to advise me or has a wood lathe to sell i will answer all replies thank you woodman1180


Hi Woodman:
Welcome to the forum.
I live in Toronto and have a Craftex lathe from Busy Bee Tools. They make three sizes. They are good machines but two are limited to size and speed.
Mine is the 1/2 hp size and won't turn anything bigger than a 7 inch bowl and won't turn any slower than 600 rpm but the price is good. It's the design that limits you because the motor sticks out past the headstock and interferes with the bowl you are turning.
Turning is fascinting...have fun.
Mo.


----------

